# Strava link



## cyberknight (2 Dec 2019)

We used to be able to post code to show the map of the ride,can we still do it? 
Tried the old method and it doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Dec 2019)

I'm not familiar with the old method, I think most use a screenshot.


----------



## cyberknight (3 Dec 2019)

You used to be able to copy a code directly into the post and it would share the ride


----------



## Buck (3 Dec 2019)

https://www.strava.com/activities/2908547711


----------



## Buck (3 Dec 2019)

⬆️ Like that do you mean?


----------



## cyberknight (3 Dec 2019)

Buck said:


> ⬆ Like that do you mean?


no
see below found it


----------



## cyberknight (3 Dec 2019)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/strava-activity-embedding.198164/


----------



## cyberknight (3 Dec 2019)

https://www.strava.com/activities/1720637566/embed/e505690d78e4beaa62080ebfa1afc40e63dad5ef


----------



## cyberknight (3 Dec 2019)

doesn't seem to work anymore


----------



## Shaun (4 Dec 2019)

Thanks for letting me know @cyberknight. I'd forgotten about this. I used an add-on in the previous version of the software, but unfortunately it wasn't re-developed for v2.1

I experimented with the BB Code last night trying to replicate the previous behaviour but because the link includes two ID's it is different to all other codes, and without an add-on it is unlikely to work the same; I may be able to fudge it to work a bit differently though and go back and update previous links to get them working again.

I'll do some more work on it and see if I can sort it.


----------

